

New Project Will Let You Scan 3D Objects Using Your Browser - smanuel
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/02/new-project-will-let-you-scan-3d-objects-using-your-browser/

======
mik4el
It's really neat. I've tried scanning myself earlier on a startup event with
the Volumental website.

------
CWalerud
Cool!

------
workbench
Looking forward to the open source desktop versions of this kind of tech.

~~~
ynniv
It isn't turnkey, but:
[http://www.pointclouds.org/documentation/tutorials/using_kin...](http://www.pointclouds.org/documentation/tutorials/using_kinfu_large_scale.php)

